# [SOLVED] webcam on asus u36jc not working



## neeleshbo (Mar 29, 2012)

hi. i need your help with the in-built webcam on my asus u36jc not working. actually, it happens suddenly, cannot log in with the smart logon, cannot make video call on skype, etc. is there anyway to diagose this fault and how to remedy. thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

Update driver.


----------



## neeleshbo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

Hi. Thanks for your reply. first, from device manager, under imaging devices i see 
USB 2.0 VGA-UVC Webcam, is it that one that i must update the software? well i did try and it said that the best latest software is already installed on the notebook.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

*Manually *update driver, or use driver genius i.e. 

To update manually, go to UJ36 support page and download both cameras driver to check which one is yours. If after re-installing problem persists and you can't find manufacturers page by yourself for latest driver, post here if the cam is Azurewave or Chicony, and i'll help you further.


----------



## neeleshbo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

can you please explain how do i check which camera driver is for my notebook?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

Download both and check which will install. The one not present will give you an error.


----------



## neeleshbo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

hi. well i tried both and the chicony seems the one, as it accept same. but, still i have the same problem, the webcam is not functioning. i.e when trying webcam on skype, we still get the same message "can't start video. try closing other program that might be using the webcam'.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

Have you tried the fn + camera buttons to activate it?


----------



## neeleshbo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

hi, it seems u did not get my earlier reply. i tried the fn + camera, it says "The camera is used by another program"! still not working


----------



## neeleshbo (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

good news finally. just tries to uninstall and reboot notebook 2 times, one after the other, and now it is working. thanks for your support. tc


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: webcam on asus u36jc not working*

Great news! Please mark your thread as solved in thread tools.


----------



## ka386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, I experienced exactly the same problem with my asus u36jc. I get the same message "can't start video. try closing other program that might be using the webcam'.
The only difference is that both camera drivers don't install. Both give an error.
Can you help me? Thanks!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Open the Task Manager and under *Processes* check to see if it's listed and if so, click on it to highlight then on *End Process*

Some apps can't be updated if they're running.


----------



## ka386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the fast reply!
I killed the processes relative to the cam, but the drivers still don't install.
Btw has stopped working both on Win7 and Ubuntu...what do you think about that?
Thanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know Ubuntu but you could try downloading the drivers in Safe Mode with Networking as that can be a handy fallback.


----------

